# how to put harness on?LOL



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i know this is a beginner question but i wanted to introduce dexter into a harness so i can put him in the booster seat before i buy the puppia one...how in the world do you put this on?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3046325








i tried and tried to logically figure it out but all i kept getting was one frisky pup and he kept grabbing onto an end -_-:foxes15:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I know it looks impossible! lol

You unsnap the back clasp and then put Dex's legs into the big holes, so that the strap at the bottom runs along his chest/tummy, then close the clasp at the back again. The metal parts should stick up for attaching the leash.

I don't know if you can see well in Bailey's pics, he has the same style. 

Pretty much he steps into it and you pull it up and clip it.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

If that doesn't make any sense I can take some step by step pics of me putting Bailey in his tomorrow, I am off to bed. I am sick and running a fever. 

Good luck!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

It should have a clip on the back loop, open it up--put the front loop over his head, there will be strap from the top loop to the bottom going from his lower neck down his chest--like between the top and bottom loop. Once he is in fasten he clip on the bottom loop and adjust the size of the loops. If you are putting a sweater on do that first, then the harness.. I had tried it the other way, some sweaters don't have a hole for the leash an harness clip. There will ba a clip for the lease on the back. Just a question,, how do you walk Dexter without a harness ??


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh..Bailey looks so adorable modeling good puppy harness wearing..lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe he hasnt walked outside yet....he has to get his last puppy shot  sheesh...it's still impossible  im about to just attach a d ring on da top of a shirt -_- so frustrating!!! 
oh and bailey! that duck is so cuteee! get better! drink some yummy theraflu, those work wonders. esp the night time one...i would love a step by step pic!  thankssss


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the same one. I open it up, lay it flat on the floor... stick Kali's front legs in the 2 big holes (the ones between the metal O ring and the sliding center strap) pull it up on her and snap it shut. It takes practice, lol.


----------



## Chili-mom (Sep 7, 2008)

What brand harness is that? Is it a ajustable so the wont out grow it?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow that looks kinda impossible!! Im sticking with the puppia harness with velcro and a clasp lol. Good luck


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

there's a link on the top of it with a description
i think i'll get it one day...  lol
rocky scotland i'm planning on getting one their products soon


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Heres a pic of Rocky in his harness.








If you get a puppia one get the vest style one as the first one I had was the one that you have to put over his head and he out grew it pretty fast!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I got pics for ya! 

First lay it out -









Then put Dex's legs into the 2 big holes and pull the harness up against his chest -









Then snap the clasps in the back - 










It should look like this! 


















Bailey really hates wearing things... can ya tell? LOL










Hope these help you!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao yea i can tell, u make it sound so easy. my guy is so frisky, he keeps chewing on it  lol i'll try it though thanks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

finally got it!








although...he didn't like it...








he really HATED it... 








sigh...he even teared up newspapers and he only does that when he gets agitated 
so...here i go gonna order this








thanks rocky scotland  and bailey for trying LOL...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

LOL I am glad ya finally got it! Bailey hates his too, but he gets treats if he is a good boy and doesn't get aggressive! So far it works!

Those look nice, I will order Bailey one when he is done growing. Right now this one will work for a while.


----------

